# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Na 13 jaar nieuwe AD

## Tess71

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb al jaren last van paniek/angst en hyperventilatie.
Al 13 jaar slik ik 75 MG Efexor XR, waarvan de laatste 4 maanden 150MG.
Al jaren schommel ik heel erg met het functioneren van mijn werk en sociale leven, het gaat soms weken goed en dan is het weer een periode mis.
November 2008 is het dan ook helemaal mis gegaan kon ook niet meer werken met als resultaat dat mijn contract niet werd verlengd.
Een psychotherapeut raadde mijn De angstkliniek van het AMC aan, daar ben ik inmiddels voor een intakegesprek geweest met als resultaat stoppen met de Efexor en binnen 10 dagen overstappen op de Citalopram 20MG. Het is de bedoeling dat je eerst gestabiliseerd word en daarna wordt gekeken wat voor behandeling er nodig is.
Ik vind het heel erg eng om vrijdag helemaal te stoppen met de Efexor en meteen aan de Citalopram te gaan beginnen.

Ik ben dan ook erg benieuwd of er mensen zijn die ook van AD zijn overgestapt zijn en hoe dat is verlopen.
En heeft iemand ervaring met het AMC Amsterdam?

Alvast bedankt!
Tess

----------


## Agnes574

Amai..er staat je morgen een zware dag te wachten lees ik!!!
Héél erg veel sterkte lieverd!!!

Ik heb geen ervaring met die overstap die jij vernoemt al ben ik ook vaak veranderd van AD (meer dan me lief is) en kampte ik ook met angst/paniekaanvallen.
Mij deden die 'overstappen' niets,omdat ik de AD waar ik mee stopte nog niet zolang gebruikte (het plaatje moest nl compleet zijn> niet aankomen,niet afvallen,niet té slecht voelen,niet téveel en té lang bijwerkingen,etc,etc< zo niet stopte ik meteen met die AD en stond ik weer bij de psycholoog op de stoep...drammertje Agnes  :Wink: )
Ik ben uiteindelijk uitgekomen op Sipralexa als AD en die helpt me prima en is veel lichter als alle andere die ik gebruikt heb.

Mijn tip aan jou is dan ook;
Luister héél goed naar je lichaam...je mag wel iets voelen van de overschakeling,maar als je je écht slecht voelt meteen aan de bel trekken ok?!
De AD is er nog altijd om je beter te doen voelen!!!

Kijk hoe die Citalopram 'aanvoelt' en schroom anders niet om dat aan te kaarten ok?!

STERKTE EN EEN DIKKE KNUFFEL!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Tess71

Ag, ik ben inmiddels al een week aan de Citalopram :Wink: 

Wat zeg je dat leuk hi hi drammertje, ik ben juist het type wat niet wil dat ze als een zeur overkomt! maar dat gaat veranderen hoor, je moet wel tegenwoordig je moet onderhand een studie volgen om je gezondheid in de gaten te houden!

Heb me wel voorgenomen om aan de bel te trekken bij het AMC, ze hebben mij best in het diepen gegooid.
Meteen de AD halveren en na 7 dagen helemaal stoppen en meteen met een nieuwe beginnen zonder een nieuwe afspraak, ja volgende week vrijdag heb ik mijn eerste telefonische consult over hoe het nu gaat..........Heb er al wat slechte dagen op zitten maar het lijkt erop dat het elke dag beter gaat.
Durf nog niet te enthousiast te zijn want ik weet dat het ook zo weer mis kan gaan.

Dikke knuffel terug.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Tess, 

Ik zie dat Agnes als enige gereageerd heeft op je post... *beetje jammer*
Mag ik vragen hoe jij terugkijkt op het overstappen van AD en hoe jou verdere ervaring is met het AMC?
Veel succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Luuss,

Het verhaal van Tess gaat verder in 'Wat te verwachten van citalopram'

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Luuss0404

Bedankt Kakel!
Ik ben sinds gister moderator van psychisch welzijn en heb alle artikelen/posts onder AD gelezen, ik was bij het oudste bericht begonnen en zag idd later ook 'het vervolg'  :Wink:

----------

